# QMB du 5 Janvier '08



## Gen (1 Dec 2008)

Bonjour a tous, je commence mon cours de recrus le 5 janvier. Jaimerais savoir comment vous avez trouver sa, si c vraiment dur...votre expérience quoi! S'il y en a qui débute en meme temps, lacher un wack. Aussi, j'ai recu une liste d'article civile a amener, je peux tu amener des choses qui ne sont pas indiquer?? Merci


----------



## jonathangagne88 (2 Dec 2008)

Salut, moi j'ai mon test d'aptitude de fait, il me reste mon medical et l'entrevue avec l'officier de recrutement. Est tu au courant de si les places sont toutes prises pour ce qmb.. et toi par le fait meme est ce que sa fait longtemps que tu a fait ton TAFC et ton medical etc, j'aimerais me situer un peu pour savoir dans environs combien de temps j'aurai la chance d'y aller.



Merci D'Avance


----------



## Gen (3 Dec 2008)

Hey! J'ai commencer mes démarches en février et je viens de passer mon entrevue il y a 2-3 semaines. Apres sa, sa a pris juste 1 semaine avant quil me rapel pour me donner une date. Je voudrais pas etre pessimiste mais je ne crois pas que tes démarches vont etre  terminer pour que tu commence le 5 janvier puisque l'assermentation est le 10 decembre,sa arrive vite! Mais si tu as plus de chance que moi p-e que sa va aller plus vite que moi tes démarches! Enfin j'espere!


----------



## jonathangagne88 (3 Dec 2008)

Question a propos de ton devellopement, tu a commencer en fevrier08 mais apres que tu aie remplie la paperasse pour choix de cours et ton TAFC a tu du attendre plusieurs mois dattente avant cela???


----------



## Gen (3 Dec 2008)

Si je me rapel bien, il y eu 1 mois entre mon test d'aptitude et le test médical. Ensuite sa été plus long a cause de complications suite au test médical alors jai du passer des tests plus approfondi, sa pris 4 mois. Mais une fois que tout étais ok, sa pris 1 mois la aussi pour avoir des news pour l'entrevue. Mon amie avait attendu 1 mois elle aussi entre ses rencontres, alors jimagine que c pas mal comme sa pour tout le monde.


----------



## Narcisse (4 Dec 2008)

Moi j'ai fait mon application au début Septembre puis une semaine plus tard, j'ai fait mon TAFC, puis la semaine d'après mon médical et mon entrevue ! Ensuite j'ai eu quelques trucs à faire concernant mon médical, comme la commande de copies de dossiers médicaux. J'ai failli me faire opérer pour un œil alors j'ai dû attendre la confirmation d'Ottawa, j'ai eu un problème avec le même œil alors encore là ça a retardé mais j'ai été admis sur la liste mérite la semaine passé, je pars en Janvier pour la Qualification militaire de base pour Officier (IAP-BOTP) !


----------



## john10 (4 Dec 2008)

Narcisse, tu vas être officier de quoi?

J'ai envoyé mes documents en août. Le processus a été assez rapide après ça (CFAT, médical, entrevue en l'espace de deux semaines). J'attends présentement la confirmation de mon médical pour me faire scéduler le test physique.


----------



## Narcisse (4 Dec 2008)

Officier d'artillerie par le programme de formation des officiers en éducation permanente. Je serai de la force régulière.

John10, habituellement, la révision de ton dossier prend entre 3 semaines et un mois. Si tu n'as toujours pas reçu de réponse depuis plus d'un mois, appel au CRFC pour avoir une idée du cheminement de ton dossier.

Ensuite, à moins que tu sois de la force de réserve, il n'y a pas de test physique avant l'entrer à St-Jean pour le BMQ ou BMOQ. Le test physique se déroulera dans la 2e semaines de ton entraînement à St-Jean et on l'appelle le test express des forces canadiennes.


----------



## Gen (4 Dec 2008)

Est ce que le BMOQ consiste au meme entrainement que le BMQ, il se donne a st jean aussi ?


----------



## Narcisse (4 Dec 2008)

Le BMOQ est l'entraînement de base pour officier donc on y inclut beaucoup de notion de leadership. On le divise en 2 phase: IAP (Initial Assessment Period) et BOTP (Basic Officer Training Program) en anglais ou PEI (Période d'Évaluation Initiale) et PEEO (Période d'Entraînement Élémentaire d'Officiers. Et oui, il se donne aussi à St-Jean !

Voici le programme de la phase PEI (IAP) qui dur 9 semaines:



> Priorités dans l'enseignement des cours
> 
> Développer le leadership et l'éthique des FC
> Développer l'endurance physique
> ...


 

Voici le programme de la phase PEEO (BOTP) qui dur 6 semaines:



> Priorités dans l'enseignement des cours
> 
> Développer le leadership et l'éthique des FC
> Développer l'endurance physique
> ...



Et enfin, voici en quoi consiste les 14 semaines du pragramme QMB pour les militaires du rang:


> Priorités dans l'enseignement des cours
> 
> Développer l'endurance physique
> Développer les habiletés de combat
> ...



Tous ces informations viennent du site officiel de l'école de leadership et de recrues des Forces Canadiennes (ELRFC).

Vous pouvez y trouver beaucoup d'informations comme: les instructions de ralliement, les informations quand aux divers programmes enseignés à l'ELRFC, l'horaire-type de chacun des programmes, des informations quant aux cérémonies de fin de cours et plusieurs autres éléments vidéos, c'est à voir !

http://www.elrfc.forces.ca/


----------



## Gen (4 Dec 2008)

Wow merci! Je pense que javais déja vu ces documents qqpart..! Enfin je savais juste pas que ca se donnais aussi a st jean! Donc on va commencer notre cours en meme temps mais pas ds le meme platoons vu que tu veux etre officier c sa?


----------



## Narcisse (4 Dec 2008)

Exactement ! Si le Franco BMOQ débute bel et bien à la même date que le  Franco BMQ !


----------



## Seb85 (4 Dec 2008)

Moi mon QMB commence le 11 janvier a St-Jean , je pensais quil y en avais plusieur a des dates si raprocher , le test physique m'inquiete pas mal , pour les push-up sit-up tout es ok , mais la course et le beep test , je me rend de peine et de misere en ce moment au pallier 6 , et pour courir 2km je prend en moyenne 2 pause de marche rapide et jle fait en environ 13 minute , je me demande si jvais lander dans un programme de conditionnement avant de commencer mon QMB . Si quelqun en sais plus que moi la dessus hésité pas a mdonner des news


----------



## john10 (4 Dec 2008)

Narcisse said:
			
		

> Officier d'artillerie par le programme de formation des officiers en éducation permanente. Je serai de la force régulière.
> 
> John10, habituellement, la révision de ton dossier prend entre 3 semaines et un mois. Si tu n'as toujours pas reçu de réponse depuis plus d'un mois, appel au CRFC pour avoir une idée du cheminement de ton dossier.
> 
> Ensuite, à moins que tu sois de la force de réserve, il n'y a pas de test physique avant l'entrer à St-Jean pour le BMQ ou BMOQ. Le test physique se déroulera dans la 2e semaines de ton entraînement à St-Jean et on l'appelle le test express des forces canadiennes.


 Oui, je vais dans la réserve, mais justement j'ai reçu un appel du CRFC ce matin mais je l'ai manqué.

Merci d'avoir posté l'information sur le BMQ/BMOQ


----------



## john10 (4 Dec 2008)

Seb85,
Fais de course à pied ou du cardio 3-4 fois par semaine. Tu vas voir que tu vas t'améliorer très rapidement.




Combien de push-ups est-ce que vous pensez qu'il faut être capable de faire pour bien réussir? Je sais que c'est 19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups et 9 pull-ups, mais ça c'est juste la base. Est-ce qu'il faudrait être capable de faire mettons 50-50-15 ou quelque chose comme ça?


----------



## Narcisse (4 Dec 2008)

Plus t'en fais, mieux c'est. Plus t'en fais, plus longtemps tu seras dispensé d'examens physiques pour les prochaines années.

Personnellement je suis pas très inquiet. Je fais environ 100 push-ups sans arrêter, 80+ redressements-assis (sit-up) et les pull-ups j'en fais beaucoup plus que le minimum, j'en ai fait 25-30 la semaine passée je crois.

Je vais devoir me remettre à la course puisque j'ai un peu arrêté... mais la dernière fois que j'ai couru, j'ai fait 8km en environ 30 minutes.

Seb85,
J'approuve totalement John10, mets toi à la course dès maintenant, 4 fois par semaine, et ce, religieusement, tu vas voir que tu vas devenir un marathonien en un rien de temps !

Let's go les boys, à la course. Comme on dit: No pain, no gain, alors soyez prêt à vous entraîner fort et vous verrez des résultats. Jamais vous dire que vous êtes incapable de courir 2km parce que vous ne le ferez pas, dites vous que vous êtes capable d'en courir 5km, et vous les ferez facilement.

Peace,

Narcisse


----------



## joquebec (6 Dec 2008)

Bonne chance a vous deux! Moi, je crois que si tout va bien , mon BMOQ , sera en juin et le college militaire en Aout 2009.Cela reste a voir


----------



## Ironman (10 Dec 2008)

Un autre qui va faire le IAP et BOTP le 5 janvier!
Avec un seul peloton francais le 5 janvier, on va inévitablement être voisin de chambre....!


----------



## Narcisse (10 Dec 2008)

J'imagine que ce sera inévitable ! 

Premier francophone qui fera parti du peloton du 5 Janvier que je rencontre !


----------



## Ironman (10 Dec 2008)

Comment jvais faire pour te reconnaître?
Où vas-tu faire ton assermentation? 
Moi 17 décembre à Montréal!


----------



## Gen (10 Dec 2008)

Le seul peleton francais qui commence le 5 janvier?? Je pense pas, a moins quon soit tous ensemble. Mais jai eu mon assermentation aujourdhui avec 13 autres personnes qui commence en meme temps..!


----------



## Narcisse (10 Dec 2008)

Les assermentations, ils en font quand ils ont assez de personnes. 
Ça veut pas dire que parce que tu as eu ton assermentation aujourd'hui et pas nous qu'on ne sera pas sur le même peloton...

Un peloton est constitué de plusieurs personnes, pas seulement 13.

J'aurai mon offre d'emploi la semaine prochaine, je leur poserai la question !

Peace.


----------



## Ironman (10 Dec 2008)

Oui c'est exact, tu as raison Narcisse.  
Tu m'as l'air de connaître bien le processus.  Tu en as déjà fait parti auparavant? (ré-enrôlement?)

Gen, si tu as fait ton assermentation aujourd'hui, ça veut dire que tu vas faire le QMB... je me trompe?

Narcisse ne va pas faire le QMB, il va faire le IAP/BOTP (pour officiers).  Ce n'est pas le même cours, mais il commence aussi le 5 janvier.  

Pour les différencier à St-Jean, les élèves-officiers ont des barres vertes fluo sur leur poitrine, et les QMB ont des numéros jaunes sur leur poitrine (de 1 à 11 puis G je crois).  

Je ne sais pas en ce qui a trait aux pelotons QMB, mais le IAP/BOTP est rarement plus que 1 pour francophone et 1 ou 2 pour anglophones en même temps.  
Il arrive même que le peloton IAP/BOTP francophone ne soit pas complet.  J'ai déjà vu ça.  
Et la prochaine "batch" de IAP/BOTP va avoir lieu dans le coin de la fin Avril si tout reste tel quel (avec la réforme du cours qui est dûe pour cette année, je ne suis pas certain de la date qu'ils vont partir le prochain cours). 

Cela dit, le cours QMB, quant à lui, il y a en un qui part régulièrement... peut-être aux 3 semaines, quelque chose comme ça.  

Alors le 5 janvier : 
- Il y a un IAP/BOTP (officiers) qui part, ça c'est certain.  Probablement 1 français et 1 anglais, mais peut-être 2 anglais, qui sait.  
- Il y a un QMB (militaires du rang) qui part, ça c'est certain.  Au moins 1 français et 1 anglais, peut-être même plus... aucune idée.  


Alors c'est pour cette raison que je suis pas mal certain que je vais me retrouver avec Narcisse le 5 janvier.... avec probablement 1 seul peloton francais... 

J'espère avoir aidé à clarifier...


----------



## Narcisse (10 Dec 2008)

Ironman said:
			
		

> Oui c'est exact, tu as raison Narcisse.
> Tu m'as l'air de connaître bien le processus.  Tu en as déjà fait parti auparavant? (ré-enrôlement?)



Jamais fait parti, j'essaie de divulguer l'information au meilleur de ma connaissance... Je suis bien informé aussi, j'ai déjà pas mal lu sur ce forum et disons que je ne suis pas trop gêné quant au fait d'appeler le CRFC.

Comme l'as déjà dit Ironman, je prendrai part à la qualification militaire de base d'officiers qui englobent les cours IAP et BOTP.

Je ne savais par contre pas comment identifier les Officiers des MRs, excellente information !

Pour les débuts de cours d'Officier je ne saurais dire, mais il y a environ 1 QMB qui débute chaque semaine. C'est peut-être des QMB anglais par contre, peut-être que les franco débutent à toutes les 3 semaines. Très possible. Faut savoir qu'il y a habituellement 2000 soldats environ en tout temps à la Méga.

À ce qu'un recruteur m'a dit sur le forum, à cette date, le BMOQ franco est à moitié plein. 

Et effectivement, je me demande aussi s'il débuteront un second BMOQ avant la compression de 14 à 11 semaine qui est supposé entrer en fonction au cours de la prochaine année.

Très bonne clarification Watson !


----------



## john10 (11 Dec 2008)

Merci pour l'info Narcisse.

Ironman, tu vas rentrer comme officer en quoi?


----------



## Gen (11 Dec 2008)

Non tu te trompe pas Ironman, je vais faire le qmb en janvier.


----------



## Ironman (14 Dec 2008)

@ John10 : AEC (Contrôle Aerospatial)

Je viens d'acheter tous les cossins qu'il faut apporter... yen a!!!  haha
C'est drôle.  Je sens que qu'on va devenir meilleur repasseur que le nettoyeur à sec du coin de la rue 
et meilleur plieur de linge que la fille qui travaille à la boutique de mode.  
Sans compter qu'on va également devenir meilleur nettoyeur de cuvette que n'importe quel concierge civil 
et meilleur épousseteur qu'une femme de ménage!

Tout ça en disant "Oui Sergent"....

Un beau 3 mois en perspective!    ;D


----------



## Narcisse (15 Dec 2008)

Voilà,

J'ai eu mon offre d'emploi aujourd'hui pour officier d'artillerie par le programme de formation des officiers en éducation permanente (PFEOP).

Je serais du BMOQ Franco le 5 Janvier ! Mon assermentation est ce vendredi au CRFC à Trois-Rivières. On m'a dit qu'on ne serait que 2 ! On est seulement 2 officiers à être assermenté alors une cérémonie à 2 ! 

J'ai déjà hâte d'y être !


----------



## Gen (15 Dec 2008)

Bon ! Je suis contente pour toi Narcisse, cest une bonne nouvelle! Bonne chance!!


----------



## Ironman (16 Dec 2008)

Jte l'avais dis!!!
Good job.  
Bien hâte de te voir le 4 janvier avec des cheveux, parce que le 5, t'en aura pu HAHA!
Et moi non plus....


----------



## Narcisse (16 Dec 2008)

Haha j'men fiche... j'ai déjà pas de cheveux !  

J'me rase les cheveux moi même sans clip avec le clipper depuis longtemps haha alors ça me stress pas du tout !


----------



## Seb85 (18 Dec 2008)

Lol moi aussi , faut que ce soit a la peau sinon jfeel po bien  , jmen vais signer mon contrat dans 2h , plus que 3 semaine encore avant le QMB ca pas dallure comment jai hate


----------



## Yan_84 (18 Dec 2008)

Bonne chance pour votre cours les boys ! Moi j'commence la semaine 9 en revenant des fêtes , et c'est vraiment trippant la bas ! Le temps passe vite ca aucun sens ... Y'a la semaine 0 qui est un peu plus plate, c'est la ou faites plus de paperasse et d'admin ...  mais a partir de la 1, ca déboule trop vite! Souvnez vous juste de travailler en équipe pis tout devrait bien aller ! 


                                                On va surement se croiser dans l'école , vous devriez être les seuls semaine 1 franco ! Bonne chance


----------



## Vinny_desch (29 Dec 2008)

Ouais c'est vrai que ça passe vite en sale surtout quand t'es entouré de bon monde comme Yan


----------



## Yan_84 (30 Dec 2008)

Vous etes tout un homme d'exception mon pti Deschenes ! Un peu moins de prestance que l'adjudant, mais ca s'en vient ! hahaha


----------

